# Smoking with Weber kettle grill



## ilbbqjunkie (Sep 12, 2010)

I really want an 18" WSM, but can't afford a new one at the moment and don't want to bother with an ECB.  Now and then a WSM will show up on on Craigslist for cheap, but someone always beats me to it.

In the meantime, I have had some success using my Weber One-Touch grill as a smoker.  I've perfected my ribs technique and did a pork butt that turned out pretty good.  I've been able to get at least 8-hours sustained at 225-250 degrees without adding any charcoal.

So, other than limited space for food, what are my downsides to just using the kettle?  What will I gain with a WSM?


----------



## ak1 (Sep 12, 2010)

IMO, the major problem with a kettle, is just the amount of space available. There just isn't enough volume to separate the food from the direct heat.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 12, 2010)

AK1 said:


> IMO, the major problem with a kettle, is just the amount of space available. There just isn't enough volume to separate the food from the direct heat.


I agree 100%. Love my 22 1/2" and the "Smokey Joe" Webers, but I would be fast buyer on another if they would think more larger. My next step in thinking is Green Egg, but their XL is 22".....

Have a CharGriller Smoking Pro with what I believe I have done all the mods, but to date the best ribs I've done came off the 22 1/2" Weber.


----------



## erain (Sep 12, 2010)

AK1 said:


> IMO, the major problem with a kettle, is just the amount of space available. There just isn't enough volume to separate the food from the direct heat.


yup, my thoughts exactly, but not that it cannot be done, the grille grate with the hinged sides let you have a small heat source and allow you to add fuel and wood chunks easily as needed. not the most efficient method but if thats what you got and $$$ are stopping you from a smoker do what you gotta do... smoked many a great rack of ribs on the weber kettle.


----------



## dk666 (Sep 23, 2010)

you could look at the Smokenator  I have never tried it but am toying with the idea have read some good things on it and ther HoverGrill to add more cooking space http://smokenator.com/


----------



## planeguy (Sep 23, 2010)

I use my Weber all the time - i bought the Smokenator and it works great.

I get about a 6 hour burn at about 225' which is perfect for ribs. I have done pulled pork on it with great results.

The only problem is it doesnt hold alot of food. I have done 3 6lb butts on it but nothing more than that.


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Question of convenience IMO.

I smoked on the Weber kettle for years, with good success. But even with the hinged cooking grate it's a PITA to maintain the fire.

So I got the CharGriller Smokin'Pro.

Interestingly, I'm in the process of going back to the Weber for chicken. Still haven't decided whether to buy or build the ring, but I will soon be adding the rotisserie ring to the kettle. Roti chicken is the best IMO, and to do it slowly over lump coal and wood chunks and sticks in the Weber while not going as slow as the CGSP is the ideal.

The difference is in the skin. For me, slow-smoked chicken skins have been a hit-or-miss thing. Thought I had it down, but then twice in a row what had worked previously didn't work quite as well as I wanted. A 2-hour roti smoke with the heat being a bit more direct will make a more delectable skin.


----------



## luvnmt (Aug 11, 2011)

Have any of you used wood pellets for smoking in your Weber kettle grill? I was desperate for a way to add smoke flavor to my grilled food without spending the money for a smoker. So I bought some Traeger apple pellets and a few aluminum mini bread pans. I filled the pan about 1/2 full of pellets and covered it tightly with foil. I then poked a few small slits in the foil - just enough to release the smoke without giving the pellets enough oxygen to burn. After the coals are hot I just drop the pan directly on the coals and begin to grill. It adds an awesome smoke flavor to most anything you want to grill. If it does flare up, just put a few drops of water in the pan through the little slits in the foil. Living in western Montana does not give me many options for smoking with hardwood chunks so the pellets are a great way for me to get the smoke. I borrowed a friends charcoal smoker and the same process worked great in it as well!

 One more thing, if you have been holding off buying Jeff's rib rub and bbq sauce recipe, just bite the bullet and buy it!! It is so worth the money!! I modified the recipe just a bit to suit my taste but I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the stuff!! I have been grilling for a lot of years and it's the best I found so far!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

Home Depot & Lowe's both sell hardwood chunks.

They work very well in a Weber kettle.


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

They sell chunks and chips at Bass Pro, that's where I get mine at.


----------



## woundedyak (Aug 17, 2011)

MossyMO said:


> I agree 100%. Love my 22 1/2" and the "Smokey Joe" Webers, but I would be fast buyer on another if they would think more larger. My next step in thinking is Green Egg, but their XL is 22".....
> 
> Have a CharGriller Smoking Pro with what I believe I have done all the mods, but to date the best ribs I've done came off the 22 1/2" Weber.


Weber does make a 26inch kettle and the rancher. But, at the price of the rancher you can buy a primo which has almost 700sqin of cooking surface. That's as much room as any 36inch gasser


----------

